# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  HELPING HANDS INTERNATIONAL(WITH PICTURES)

## dexpro

My vision is to help the helpless and empower the weak. Helping Hands International(H2i) is my vision and with it we shall change the world, one at a time. Yes! You and I can change the world. You and I can and will make it happen for others.  Our contributions, no matter how small is enough. For what you think is small might be what the next door neighbour needs to move to the next level.No matter how poor you think you are, you are rich enough to give a helping Hands, for help is not all about money. There are virtues more valuable than money and we all are endowed in one way or the other with them!. Together lets give a helping Hands! This is the vision...Let's make it happen !Success all the way..Failure Never an option!

+2348158661359

----------


## Dave A

A reminder.

So far you're rather light on detail.

----------


## Houses4Rent

Helping Hands was on here before, was it not?

----------


## dexpro

Helping hands international(H2i) is an empowerment-based- membership program, a global opportunity born out of the passion for total human capacity development and for helping the less privileged. 
Experience our beautiful world, as helping HANDS International gives you the definite touch that you need for the indefinite Empowerment of yourself and the people around you.
Not only do we empower your life, we also work with you and through you for the empowerment of others - by you simply recommending H2i to your loved ones (Family and friends) for help and empowerment......WELCOME TO OUR WORLD OF ENDLESS POSSIBILITIES!

THE CEO

Mrs. Luzviminda Mac-Elvis

Founder, CEO
I am a simple lady of little beginning who has enjoyed the mercy and grace of God. My growth experience has shown me that irrespective of background, location or education, you can still achieve your dreams. All we need is a helping Hand. Someone genuinely interested in his fellow man, who is ready to go the extra mile to make the next person believe that he can be what God made Him to be. My heart pants consistently for the down trodden. I can't turn away from the less privileged.

My vision is to help the helpless and empower the weak.Helping Hands International(H2i) is my vision and with it we shall change the world, one at a time.Yes! You and I can change the world.You and I can and will make it happen for others. Our contributions, no matter how small is enough. For what you think is small might be what the next door neighbour needs to move to the next level. No matter how poor you think you are, you are rich enough to give a helping Hands, for help is not all about money.There are virtues more valuable than money and we all are endowed in one way or the other with them!. Together lets give a helping Hands!

Dr. Ramiel Policarpio

Co-Founder
I am a dentist. I love people and believe in the abundance of God's creation. His love can only be experienced through a selfless service directed towards humanity irrespective of race or colour. Our lives can only be really meaningful if we learn to share our resources with others. Resources may not be money. At times, it could be something much more valuable than money. I mean-your time, skill, knowledge or even the fruit of your heart-love and kindness. I invite you to join our young organisation, Helping Hands International (H2i) and become that Solution that the next door neighbor needs today. Together, step by step, little effort here, little effort there, we shall change the world.


SERVICES............


OUR SERVICES

Helping HANDS International Offers life changing empowerment services that empowers your life. We touch lives… and empowers people around us and the world over. It's not enough to have lived. We are determined to live for something, it could be creating joy for others, sharing what we have for the betterment of mankind, bringing hope to the hopeless and love to the orphans and that is what gives us more joy and happiness, for we believe that “Life is a gift, and it offers us the privilege, opportunity, and responsibility to give something back by becoming more”.

Therefore enjoy our life support services, which are;

1. Humanitarian Services:

Helping HANDS International renders help and amazing services that touches and empowers lives of members and non-members (less privilege, window, motherless homes and the needy). We believe in helping people to live a better lifestyle, get out of poverty, lack and want. As an organization, we believe in our members and we like to affect lives of others through them, since they are closer to the people around them. It is required of our members to recommend people (the needy, widows, Helpless) for empowerment. By so doing, they become our help partner.

At stage 3- Super Master, every member is required to look into their community and neighborhood and recommend two persons to the organization for life time empowerment. Also at Minister's stage (Stage 4),members are required to look around them for any motherless home or disabled home, and communicate their contact address to the organization, after which Helping HANDS International will visit these homes for definite touch and empower them.

2. Trade and Skill Acquisition Services:

At Helping Hands International, we believe in human capital development and that is why this service attends to skills and trade. As a member, should you desire to acquire additional skills or learn a trade, we would make sure that you have all the resources required for the acquisition. This is our way of helping members to get the right footing in their career, At SUPER MASTER’S stage, members who intend to acquire skill or learn a trade can communicate their intention to the organization, where to learn and which trade or skill to acquire shall be discussed and all necessary arrangement as to the successful completion of such shall be made available by Helping Hands Int’l. It is our ways of empowering people and touching lives.

NOTE; Your stage 3 (super master’s) position is all you need to enjoy this service, it is your privilege as a member, it all done for you FREE of charge. Enjoy it.

3. Asset and Property Support Services:

With this service, members can now enjoy the opportunity of owning a brand new car,home appliances or acquire any properties of their choice. Whatever be your dream assets, H2i will help you to own them in an easy way. 
You contribute 30% of the total cost and H2i will help you with the balance of 70% which must be paid up within 12 months. An MOU concerning repayment must be signed and agreement strictly adhere to. Weekly, monthly or quarterly repayment plan is allowed, but the amount given must be fully paid up within one year.

Note; This Asset/property support service is only available to members on stage 4 – MINISTER'S stage and above. Remember NO INTEREST, NO COLLATERAL, your stage 4 and above position is what guarantee your access to this support package

4. Financial Empowerment Services:

We believe in touching the lives of our members and as they say, the idle mind is workshop for the devil, We want our members to be actively engaged in gainful economic activities and at the same time flourishing in it; Do you have any financial challenge? or your business has been suffering because of lack of money, may be your dream is to set up a new business or you simply want to expand your existing one, we are here for you, we empower your business, we give helping hands to help you to achieve your dream. Whether you are a Rookie in the business world or a professional, we believe you need more money to fulfill your financial goal and that is where H2i steps in, to help you with an interest FREE Micro loans. Our loan are in categories

Business Loan - Here helping hands Int'l, helps you with a loan to execute that project or business. At the complete cycle of the stage 4 (MINISTER) H2i will help you with an interest free loan of $12,000, the loan must be fully paid up in 12 month depending on the memorandum of understanding reached - H2i allow weekly, monthly or quarterly payment.

Elite club member’s loan - The Elite club is design for members to boost their loan power and worthiness. With Elite loan, you can now enjoy good lifestyle and execute that project in grand style. Over $40,000 Loan is possible. No interest, no collateral, no hassle. This is given at the end of the year or at the completion of the entire 5 stages – ASSOCIATE – PRIME MINISTER depending on which one comes first.

5. Scholarship Award Services:

This award aims to promote academic excellence and improve skills-base among orphans and the less privileged in our society.

The possibility were endless when you were growing up, one day you wanted to study abroad, the next you wanted to study in the best university in the world. Your dreams were superb, your future through the eyes of a junior scholar, that is Somewhere along the line fate stroked and you lost your sponsor or financier or maybe the reality of life kicked in as a result of your poor background and the feeling that anything was possible started to fade and your dream of a better future may seemingly be gone.

That is where helping hands international steps in to help keep your dream alive, we help you give you these scholarship from your 1st year to when you graduate, we stand by you and see you through school

The scholarship is offered in three categories –

Educational Fund For Members children- Unlike number two and three below, this is a fund made available for members children(two), each time a member complete the Prime Ministers stage, $2,000 is automatically paid to the member as educational fund. See details on our compensation plan.

Scholarship for Orphans – To help support the orphanage home and the orphans therein, Helping Hands international designed this to reach out to orphans in our society. Board of Trustee members are required to visit any orphanage in their neighborhood and recommend 2 orphans yearly from different homes, this two shall be given scholarship award, It is part of our humanitarian services to the society where our members lives.

SCHOLARSHIP FOR RELIGIOUS PEOPLE – In order for us to affect and touch more lives, we have decided to look into religious bodies and organizations, most especially the churches and mosques. This type of empowerment is also by recommendation from our Trustee, Trustee members are to recommend 2 less privileged yearly from any religious gathering, such people must be in need and handicapped in paying their education fees/tuition. On approval, our regional reps shall visit such church to empower their people.

General requirements for consideration (2 and 3 above only) 
•  Beneficiary must be recommended by a Trustee member
•  Currently enrolled in a first degree program at an accredited and approved university and
•  Must have gained admission during the running academic session.
The only way to make sense out of the Touch that we provides is to plunge into it, move with it, and join the dance.

----------


## Basment Dweller

Why does the forum SA provide a platform for network marketing ponzi schemes and snake oil salesmen to shamelessly plug?

----------


## dexpro

> Why does the forum SA provide a platform for network marketing ponzi schemes and snake oil salesmen to shamelessly plug?




Why the hate filled comment? Please Sir, who told you h2i is a ponzi scheme? Why the name "snake oil salesman"? Why the insults? I believe the MODs will do justice to this issue.

----------


## JohnV

Is this the same helping hands:




> THIS IS HOW IT WORKS
> 
> When you join our vision of given a helping hand to the needy, less privilege, widow, motherless and the disabled, you become our help partner and as our partner will believe in making your life meaningful.
> 
> The touch and empowerment that we give begins with you. We affect your (our members) life first, change your life for the better and empower you financially. When you pay a onetime membership fee of $40, you become our partner and have the privilege of enjoying among other things;
> 
>     Interest free LOAN
>     - Business loan
>     - Elite Club members loan
> ...


So i must pay approximately R400 for what exactly?????????

----------


## HR Solutions

> Why the hate filled comment? Please Sir, who told you h2i is a ponzi scheme? Why the name "snake oil salesman"? Why the insults? I believe the MODs will do justice to this issue.


Because that is exactly it !

----------


## Basment Dweller

They always put doctors on the front-end of these things...maxillofacial surgeons, dentists etc...

----------


## Dave A

> Why does the forum SA provide a platform for network marketing ponzi schemes and snake oil salesmen to shamelessly plug?


Mainly to help people learn to tell the difference between network marketing, Ponzi schemes and snake oil salesmen.

----------

Citizen X (23-Nov-14)

----------


## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

http://downline4life.com/helping-han...tional-review/

Friend *Charlly008* punts them. Not sure if that's good though  :Wink:

----------

